# TX22 Malfunctioning



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Out of six magazines only one fired without a malfunction. Third or fourth round stuck in magazine, easy to fix, popped out magazine and pushed round back, then the rest of the magazine feeds. CCI Mini_Mags HP, Remington Golden Bullets HP, Blazer Round Nose. It's the magazines. I have two magazines coming from Taurus, we'll see. The gun's a pleasure to shoot. It's accurate and the grip is outstanding. But......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

[But]...it's a Taurus.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> [But]...it's a Taurus.


Advised to use some dry lube on the magazines...&#8230;.Hmmmm. Remember I said I was taking no prisoner's on this Taurus buy. I'll report what I find. I'm trying another couple of hundred rounds tomorrow, Supposed to get two new magazines in a few day's. This doesn't look good.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

That sucks, BUT, it is a Taurus semi-auto after all!!


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

Tangof said:


> Advised to use some dry lube on the magazines...&#8230;.Hmmmm. Remember I said I was taking no prisoner's on this Taurus buy. I'll report what I find. I'm trying another couple of hundred rounds tomorrow, Supposed to get two new magazines in a few day's. This doesn't look good.


Hello, I was interested in your comment re dri lube. In the 70s I was in the motorcycle parts business. That was not long after the Vietnam conflict. Which, I understand, was wet a lot. As a result rifle operation could be a problem. There was a product called DriSlide which helped a lot with rifle operation. Widely used. I sold DriSlide as a cable lube. It was, I believe, a moly carried in a very light weight penetrant. Which would get the lube everywhere as the carrier evaporated. Results were amazing and likely saved a number of American GI lives. Fast forward to today. After some searching on the 'Net I found it. No longer inexpensive, for sure, but if it improves the function of my TX22 polymer mags I will be a happy shooter. Very light adition of Ballistol did not. But, dry they don't feel very smooth. Will post results. Before long, I believe.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My view changed completely after Taurus replaced the magazines springs. I now have two TX22's and seven magazines all are functioning without a hitch.


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

Tangof said:


> My view changed completely after Taurus replaced the magazines springs. I now have two TX22's and seven magazines all are functioning without a hitch.
> View attachment 17586





Tangof said:


> My view changed completely after Taurus replaced the magazines springs. I now have two TX22's and seven magazines all are functioning without a hitch.
> View attachment 17586





Tangof said:


> My view changed completely after Taurus replaced the magazines springs. I now have two TX22's and seven magazines all are functioning without a hitch.
> View attachment 17586


Very interesting. I had issues with my own TX22 from the very first outing. It was returned to Taurus, twice, and the third visit ALL went well. 8x16 rounds fired. Service replaced the barrel on first visit and recoil spring on the second visit. Each time service test fired 32 rounds of CCI. With no issues. Go figure. I assume they used my mags which had been submitted with the pistol. I have always worried about polymer mags, but we have no options. Another poster on this site wondered about a dry lubricant. There is such a thing. A life saver (literally) for our GIs in Vietnam 60 years ago. Which was very wet and hard on rifle function. I used it at the time for motorcycle cables. While it is hard to find it is still available. I found some via the "net". Pretty costly these days but a little will go a long way. I ended up $25 for a 4oz bottle. The sellers really stick you for UPS. (Required). It is a moly in a very fine carrier. Which evaportates fast and leaves the dry lube. Is it great for polymer mags? Hope so. I'll post when I learn. I simply don't like how these mags "feel". Otherwise mt TX is now working OK. I'll take it. Tom Marshall, Georgia


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

Tangof said:


> My view changed completely after Taurus replaced the magazines springs. I now have two TX22's and seven magazines all are functioning without a hitch.
> View attachment 17586


Did you replace ALL springs in your seven mags? That is a pretty significant detail. TIP: When the pistol was released (at least when I bought mine) some parts warehouses showed TWO part numbers. And said ONE was steel. In fact it was not. The two numbers were for the 10 round and 16 round mags. (Think California compliant). Pretty obvious when you think about it.
Tom Marshall Georgia


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

No. The first two only. The other magazines, all plastic, functioned fine from the get go. One thing though. I load these magazines in the same manner I load these magazines in the same manner I l.oad my double stack centerfire magazines. Base of the cartridge pressing down and sliding back into the magazine. An uplula loader works fine with TX magazines. If you simply pull the loading button down and drop cartridges in you will possibly get rim before rim causing malfunctions.


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

I have seen your post previously and considered it when I first loaded my mags recently. I use a Tandemcross "mag loader" to assist by pulling the mag buttons down. As I load the rounds. Which I do carefully so they look like they shouldl chamber. And, hopefully, not jam. While the mags are single stack they sort of look like they "want" to be double stack. But not quite. I am anxious to try the "dry Lube". I don't see any way it could hurt. Thanks to all for your input. This really is a nice pistol. And, I have many. With the TX it will be especially nice when sorted. In any case I suggest ignoring the usual haters. Tom Marshall


----------

